# Kids accidentally shot in Texas



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is one of those stories the media played out yesterday as "kids were shot by hunters in a hail of bullets" You're typical media push to make it scary. http://news.yahoo.co...-001251291.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Another case of not knowing what is beyond your target.

I wonder how they handle a case like this here in the USA. If you not here leagally to start with..??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man here again we see people shooting with a total lack of regard to where the bullets are heading. I hope that these kids make a full recovery and don't suffer any life long effects from this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems that every day I hear or read about someone with a gun doing something to harm other people. It all scares the crap out of me, asthese types of incidents are taking the headlines and sending the message that guns are evil and hurt people. Hunting stories seem to be only passed amongst sportsmen and never make it to the general public because we fear offending someone.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You are right Don, another example of careless people doing careless acts.

The down side is the knee jerk reaction of the school board,

"The school board is now considering building a wall around the school "to make sure this kind of thing doesn't happen again," Tagle said."

Let's through money at a situation that has never happened before and pray would never happen again.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats why all you need is a backdrop. I dont like shooting (no matter where I am) If I dont have a backdrop. You never know how far that bullet will go. I hope the kids get through it ok.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The worst part about it is where did the illegal's get the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* gun from ? That's the part that makes me so mad. He wasn't a hunter, he was some *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* with a gun !


----------

